# South African Universities



## SingleMalt (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to these forums and just was curious about the quality of South Africa's universities. I've heard of Wits, UCT and Stellenbosch. Are they considered to be the top institutions in the country ? Do the reputations of those or any other schools in SA carry much prestige or good impressions with international companies ? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi

UCT is ranked the top university in Africa, and ranked 340th in the world. For a complete overview of the rankings, you can google "top african universities" for an overview of the top 100 universities in Africa, and then you can google "top african universities in the world" to see where these rank internationally.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

What do you intend to study? singlemalt?


----------



## SingleMalt (Dec 28, 2010)

Daxk said:


> What do you intend to study? singlemalt?


Thanks Joaschim. No Daxk, I assume Scottish universities would be the best places for that :smile: I just wondered about their reputations overall, but specifically I'd be interested in offerings for international business/economics/banking and finance.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

actually as the Irish invented whisky, Irish Uni's would be best suited to the study of single malts.
Ok, just wondered as the study of medicine has some newish rules.
Banking /Business/Finance does not really matter as your efforts will be easy to judge iro of what you have done to the bottom line.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Although not good on the rankings (everyone knows how biased they are towards American universities) Cape Town is the equivilant of an Ivy League School. Seriously world class school where the brightest and best of South Africa go.

If your white and Male I wouldn't bother you won't get in lol


----------



## SingleMalt (Dec 28, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Although not good on the rankings (everyone knows how biased they are towards American universities) Cape Town is the equivilant of an Ivy League School. Seriously world class school where the brightest and best of South Africa go.
> 
> If your white and Male I wouldn't bother you won't get in lol


Thanks too Weebie. I don't know that I ever would apply, but it's good to know it's a quality school. I guess it isn't surprising that UCT has a beautiful campus but I thought Stellenbosch had a great campus and setting too. The Ivy League is overrated in many respects and I'm not surprised that list of world rankings is top heavy with US universities.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

SingleMalt said:


> Thanks too Weebie. I don't know that I ever would apply, but it's good to know it's a quality school. I guess it isn't surprising that UCT has a beautiful campus but I thought Stellenbosch had a great campus and setting too. The Ivy League is overrated in many respects and I'm not surprised that list of world rankings is top heavy with US universities.


Cape Town is an aweosme place though. If you get a chance to go to UCT or Stella then do it!


----------

